# Hoping to adopt!



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I currently have an 8 month old male GSD, Rivers. I have always lived in a multiple dog home and I have been looking to adopt another. I recently heard about an 8 month old female shepherd who was just rescued from a high kill shelter and needs a home. She is now in a foster home and supposedly gets along really well with her foster brothers and sisters. This may be a great match for us. Thoughts?

Also, I've gotten mixed reviews about whether to get a male or female. Rivers is very good with other dogs, so I am not worried about aggression on his end. I don't have a personal preference. Is a female a good choice?

Rivers:









New puppy?:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg! She's gorgeous! I would definitely get a female since you have a male.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> omg! She's gorgeous! I would definitely get a female since you have a male.


I agree, get a female and she is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I fell in love with her as soon as I met her. Just wanted to get a few more opinions before I made any final decisions. Thanks for the input. Originally I was looking for a second male (I've always had male dogs), but the thought of a female has grown on me, and she is really sweet! I am excited.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow...she is beautiful. If everyone gets along I would get her in a heart beat. Good luck


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Definitely female if you have a male.
Also, if you can, try taking your dog over to her foster home and taking a few low-stress walks with her/your dog to see how they get along.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

We have a male and our trainer highly recomended getting a female when we increase our herd...not for breeding!!! Two dominate males could be a bad mix. I think a female is the best choice.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you for the advice! I put in the application and set up a time for her and Rivers to meet. If all goes well we should have a new addition to our family soon  we are so excited.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would get a female, but I definitely would NOT get any dog that close in age to your current one.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

BlackGSD said:


> I would get a female, but I definitely would NOT get any dog that close in age to your current one.


Oh really? Why?

He spends a few days a week with another GSD that's only about a month older than him (both male) and we spend about 1 long weekend a month a lake where he is always with a female German shepherd the exact same age as him.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Laney said:


> Oh really? Why?
> 
> He spends a few days a week with another GSD that's only about a month older than him (both male) and we spend about 1 long weekend a month a lake where he is always with a female German shepherd the exact same age as him.


I can't answer for the other person but for me the trouble with having them so close in age is that you lose them too close together at the end.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> I can't answer for the other person but for me the trouble with having them so close in age is that you lose them too close together at the end.


Wow, I actually didn't think of that. I have owned dogs close in age before, but didn't have that problem. Definitely something to consider. That would be so devastating. 
I really like this one we are looking at now. She is really sweet. But she hasn't met Rivers yet. If it doesn't work out with her that is something I will definitely keep in mind when I look in the future. 
Thanks!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Because if you are lucky (and nothing happens to one at a young age.) you will have 2 seniors at the same time. Which is DOUBLE the money and DOUBLE the heartbreak if you loose them close together. That is AFTER having 2 puppies at the same time!! They might be 8 months old, but they are PUPPIES. Having 2 puppies really isn't a good idea for the majority of people/families.

With 2 youngsters you also don't know what their personalities are going to be like when they are adults. All might be "hunky dorey" NOW, then go to **** in a handbasket when they grow up.

Personally if I had an 8 month old, and felt I just HAD to get another, I would get one that is closer to 4+yo. OR I would wait until my current puppy is TRAINED and an adult, THEN get a puppy.


----------

